# Highlevel-Lösung für Speicherung von Baumstruktur mit unbekannter Tiefe



## pr (2. Feb 2015)

Ich suche nach einer highlevel-Lösung, um eine Baumstruktur mit unbekannter Tiefe in einem relationalen Datenbanksystem zu speichern.  
Gibt es eine Java-typische Herangehensweise an die Sache? Ein ORM, mit dem die das Ganze in Windeseile implementiert wäre? Eine Eigenimplementation  (Nested Sets & Co.) kommt nicht in Frage. 

Bin dankbar für jede Inspiration.


----------



## nvidia (6. Feb 2015)

Hibernate als ORM, aber sei gewarnt Baumstrukturen lassen sich auf verschiedene Arten umsetzen und Hibernate setzt die dümmste um, wie die meisten sie auch per Hand umsetzen würden. Per Hand Alternativen die besser sind finden sich im Buch SQL Antipatterns.


----------

